# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  किसी सदस्य को अपनी फ्रेंड लिस्ट में शामिल किस प्रकार करते हे कृपया बताये और visitor messege किस प्रकार  भेजे

## badboy123455

नियामक जी किसी सदस्य को अपनी फ्रेंड लिस्ट में शामिल किस प्रकार करते हे   कृपया बताये और visitor messege किस परकार भेजे ये भी बता दे धन्यवादमेने  एक मित्र से पूछाः था उन्होंने बताया 
kisi sadasy ko mitr banane ke liye sadasy ki profile jaye.left side me   prfile chitr ke niche + ke sign ke sath likha hoga mitr ke rup me jode   bas vahan click kar ke sadsy ko mitrata ke liye amantrit kar sakate hai.
 Visitor msg bhi sadasy ke profile me ja kar karate hain.Vahan par aap  ko ek khali box milega bas vahan par msg likhana hai.                          

लेकिंन मुझे न तो +का चिन्ह दिखाई दे रहा हे न ही मित्र रूप में जोड़ने का ऑप्सन कृपया मेरी मदद करे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> नियामक जी किसी सदस्य को अपनी फ्रेंड लिस्ट में शामिल किस प्रकार करते हे   कृपया बताये और visitor messege किस परकार भेजे ये भी बता दे धन्यवादमेने  एक मित्र से पूछाः था उन्होंने बताया 
> kisi sadasy ko mitr banane ke liye sadasy ki profile jaye.left side me   prfile chitr ke niche + ke sign ke sath likha hoga mitr ke rup me jode   bas vahan click kar ke sadsy ko mitrata ke liye amantrit kar sakate hai.
>  Visitor msg bhi sadasy ke profile me ja kar karate hain.Vahan par aap  ko ek khali box milega bas vahan par msg likhana hai.                          
> 
> लेकिंन मुझे न तो +का चिन्ह दिखाई दे रहा हे न ही मित्र रूप में जोड़ने का ऑप्सन कृपया मेरी मदद करे


 इस बात को पूछने के लिए आप किसी भी नियामक को पम कर सकते थे 

विधी 
Attachment 69966

----------


## badboy123455

*नियामक जी ने लिंक दिया लेकिन वहा  आ रहा हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> इस बात को पूछने के लिए आप किसी भी नियामक को पम कर सकते थे 
> 
> विधी 
> Attachment 69966


 दोस्त मेने नियामक जी को pm किया था उन्होंने ही सूत्र बनाने के लिए कहा हे और में जब किसी की प्रोफाइल खोलता हू तो मित्र रूप में जड़ने का ऑप्सन नही आ रहा हे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> दोस्त मेने नियामक जी को pm किया था उन्होंने ही सूत्र बनाने के लिए कहा हे और में जब किसी की प्रोफाइल खोलता हू तो मित्र रूप में जड़ने का ऑप्सन नही आ रहा हे



ऊ अच्छा अच्छा लगे रहो

----------


## badboy123455

> ऊ अच्छा अच्छा लगे रहो


 लगा ही हुआ हू

----------


## Lovely.indian

> इस बात को पूछने के लिए आप किसी भी नियामक को पम कर सकते थे 
> 
> विधी 
> Attachment 69966


भाई मेरे मेरे account में बटन दिखाई ही नहीं देता

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई मेरे मेरे account में बटन दिखाई ही नहीं देता


लवली जी क्या आपके साथ भी यही समस्या हे

----------


## Lovely.indian

> लवली जी क्या आपके साथ भी यही समस्या हे


बिलकुल मेरे भाई, कितने दोस्त हैं जिनको मैं ADD करने की फ़िराक मैं बैठा हूँ

----------


## badboy123455

> बिलकुल मेरे भाई, कितने दोस्त हैं जिनको मैं ADD करने की फ़िराक मैं बैठा हूँ


 अब तो नियामक जी ही कुछ कर सकते हे पर वो पता नहीं कहा चले गए

----------


## Lovely.indian

आओ इंतज़ार करें

----------


## Munneraja

यहाँ आप देख सकते हैं 
कि मित्र सूची में नाम जोड़ने का ऑप्शन है 
और विजिटर संदेश देने का भी

----------


## Munneraja

एक के स्थान पर कुछ अन्य सदस्यों की प्रोफाइल भी देखें 
यदि सभी में इस प्रकार के ऑप्शन नही आ रहे हैं तो शिकायत कीजिये

----------


## Lovely.indian

आपकी प्रोफाइल में यह आ रहा है जी

----------


## badboy123455

नियामक जी मेने काफी प्रोफाइल में देखा हे लेकिन मित्र सूचि का ऑप्सन नहीं आ रहा हे

----------


## Lovely.indian

अब बताओ जी :o

----------


## badboy123455

इतनी प्रोफाइल देख ली किसी में भी मित्र सूचि और विसिटर मेसेज का ऑप्सन नहीं आ रहा हे कृपया इसका हल बातये

----------


## badboy123455

> अब बताओ जी :o


 लवली जी अभी अभी नियामक जलवा जी का मेसेज आया हे की मित्र, आपकी समस्या प्रबंधन तक पहुँच गई है. आपकी समस्या पर विचार चल रहा है. जल्द ही आपको इसका समाधान मिल जाएगा

----------


## Lovely.indian

> लवली जी अभी अभी नियामक जलवा जी का मेसेज आया हे की मित्र, आपकी समस्या प्रबंधन तक पहुँच गई है. आपकी समस्या पर विचार चल रहा है. जल्द ही आपको इसका समाधान मिल जाएगा


देखते हैं किया होता है

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र लवली जी नियामक गण का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद समस्या हल हो गई हे लेकिन आपकी प्रोफाइल में अभी भी मित्र सूचि का ऑप्सन नहीं आ रहा हे क्या आपकी समस्या हल हो गयी*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *मित्र लवली जी नियामक गण का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद समस्या हल हो गई हे लेकिन आपकी प्रोफाइल में अभी भी मित्र सूचि का ऑप्सन नहीं आ रहा हे क्या आपकी समस्या हल हो गयी*


 नहीं मेरे भाई मेरी प्रॉब्लम जस की तस है.

----------


## Lovely.indian

मेरा तो अभी भी यही हाल है.

----------


## badboy123455

*दोस्त मेरे पास तो ऐसे आ रहा हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र सूचि का ऑप्सन इसलिए नहीं आ रहा हे क्योकि ये मेरी मित्र सूचि में जुड़े हुए हे*

----------


## Lovely.indian

पर मेरा तो कोई मित्र नहीं है अन्तर्वासना पर :(

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र तो हे लेकिन आपकी प्रोफाइल में मित्र सूचि का ऑप्सन नहीं आ रहा हे*

----------


## Lovely.indian

तो फिर किया किया जाये?

----------


## badboy123455

*आप नियामकों से सम्पर्क करे वो आपकी समस्या हल कर देगे*

----------


## Lovely.indian

मित्र कोई नहीं सुन रहा मुझ गरीब की :(

----------


## Lovely.indian

निआमक गण कृपा धियान दें

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्र कोई नहीं सुन रहा मुझ गरीब की :(


प्रिय लवली जी कृपया अब चेक करके बताइए कि क्या अब आपके प्रोफाइल में मित्र सूचि का विकल्प उपलब्ध है ?

----------


## badboy123455

*लवली जी अब आपकी प्रोफाइल में मित्र सूचि का ऑप्सन आ रहा हे*

----------


## Lovely.indian

अपना तो काम हो गया, जिस किसे ने भी किया है उसका कोटि कोटि धनियावाद

----------


## marwariladka

नियामक जी....इस सूत्र का कार्य ख़तम हो चूका है....मुझे बड़ा हर्ष हो रहा  है ये बताते हुए के यह एक सफल सूत्र साबित हुआ और सबने इसे पसंद  किया.....धन्यवाद् सभी सदस्यों का जिन्होंने अपने अमूल्य योगदान से इसे सफल  बनाया..और धन्यवाद् नियामकों का जिन्होंने सुझाव को पसंद किया....अब यह  सूत्र बंद किया जाना चाहिए क्यों की इसका काम ख़तम हो चूका है..सभी नव  निर्वाचित सदस्यों को हार्दिक सुभकामनाएँ....

अतः नियामकों से निवेदन है के इस सूत्र को भी बंद कर दिया जाये क्यों के  अगर अब इसे बंद नहीं किया गया तो हो सकता है के यह सूत्र कचरे का डब्बा बन  जाये और अपने मूल उद्देश्य से भटक जाये.....इसलिए मेरी प्रार्थना स्वीकार  करें और इस सित्र को बंद कर दे.....
*अन्तर्वासना में चुनाव!!!!*

----------


## Lovely.indian

यह भी तो हो सकता है के किसी को जरूरत हो

----------


## Lovely.indian

> प्रिय लवली जी कृपया अब चेक करके बताइए कि क्या अब आपके प्रोफाइल में मित्र सूचि का विकल्प उपलब्ध है ?


 हार्दिक शुक्रिया जी हार्दिक शुक्रिया जी हार्दिक शुक्रिया जी हार्दिक शुक्रिया जी हार्दिक शुक्रिया जी

----------


## badboy123455

> नियामक जी....इस सूत्र का कार्य ख़तम हो चूका है....मुझे बड़ा हर्ष हो रहा  है ये बताते हुए के यह एक सफल सूत्र साबित हुआ और सबने इसे पसंद  किया.....धन्यवाद् सभी सदस्यों का जिन्होंने अपने अमूल्य योगदान से इसे सफल  बनाया..और धन्यवाद् नियामकों का जिन्होंने सुझाव को पसंद किया....अब यह  सूत्र बंद किया जाना चाहिए क्यों की इसका काम ख़तम हो चूका है..सभी नव  निर्वाचित सदस्यों को हार्दिक सुभकामनाएँ....
> 
> अतः नियामकों से निवेदन है के इस सूत्र को भी बंद कर दिया जाये क्यों के  अगर अब इसे बंद नहीं किया गया तो हो सकता है के यह सूत्र कचरे का डब्बा बन  जाये और अपने मूल उद्देश्य से भटक जाये.....इसलिए मेरी प्रार्थना स्वीकार  करें और इस सित्र को बंद कर दे.....
> *अन्तर्वासना में चुनाव!!!!*


 *दोस्त में भी आपसे सहमत हू लेकिन जेसा लवली जी ने कहा किसी और को भी जरूरत हो सकती हे बाकि जेसा नियामक उचित समझे*

----------

